# South Park: World of Warcraft



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I never played the game, but I found it pretty funny.

Ok WoW nerds, how was it?


----------



## MannyVjr (Nov 20, 2002)

I have never played the game neither...

is that how the real game looks like?


----------



## rberry88 (Jul 6, 2003)

It was a made for TV rendition of WoW. Funny as hell though.

So many things not like the game but made it even more funnier.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

That was a darned funny episode, even though World of Warcraft seems so, well, yesterday (old).

The world is saved though. It's safe to come out and play now.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

I'm just disapointed that Leeeeroy Jenkins didn't have a cameo.


----------



## sonnik (Jul 7, 2000)

Are you talking about gameplay in general or if they used a stock box/installation of WoW?

While WoW isn't that taxing of a game (for video) - you will see massive improvements on the latest and greatest video cards. I was amazed at the difference between a Radeon X1900 and my old Radeon 9800. 

While the character motion had to have been specially designed, the characters and scenery could have easily been rendered on recent machine with a top of the line video card. (It "appears" cleaner on an NTSC format anyway).


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Was the "Sword of a Thousand Truths" an actual object?


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

busyba said:


> Was the "Sword of a Thousand Truths" an actual object?


Apparently it looks like an item from the upcoming Burning Crusade expansion pack.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Freaking hilarious! Now I want to try WoW.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Wow, terrific episode! I LOL'd all the way through.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Agreed. Very funny episode. Anyone that didn't like it is an R-Tard. lol

The mom's line was perfect when she was told about the characters dying - "So?"


----------



## slydog75 (Jul 8, 2004)

Ok, after watching the Leroy Jenkins thing, I now know why Cartman was talking the way he was. He sounded exactly like the guy leading that raid in the clip.


----------



## Mamoth (Jun 21, 2004)

I played Everquest for years... and I think what they were getting at hits home with a lot of online gamers that are truely hard core... not just with WoW.

It was a fairly good episode.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Never heard the term r-tard despite playing Wow for a year or so. Hilarious episode. I loved the dude playing the "bad guy". And still crack up at the line, "How do you kill that... which... has no life?"


----------



## TiVoLance (Aug 29, 2002)

jschuur said:


> Apparently it looks like an item from the upcoming Burning Crusade expansion pack.


http://www.thottbot.com/?i=53954


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I LOLed at most of the stuff this week. And they do "over the top" so well on this show....... Cartman's mom and poo


----------



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

So glad I was able to remember to record it. Had to record the 12:30 am showing so I'll be watching it tonight.


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

Any chance this will be repeated soon? And what was the name of the ep so I can keep an eye out for it?


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

This episode was freaking hilarious, and I'm not even a WoW player. One of the best bits is when all the kids are online and we see one of the characters shake his fists and yell "Timmy!" Ha!


----------



## tlynch5 (Nov 23, 2002)

I dont play WoW but I do play other online games and thought this was one of the funniest South Parks (my wife didnt get any of it). 

I was also waiting for the Leroy Jenkins joke. Maybe that was Stan's dad.


----------



## jpwoof (May 19, 2004)

I'm a current player of WoW and some of the stuff has been exagerrated a bit for TV. The naked guy with a helm? He appears to be a mage, but you cannot summon scorpions in-game. You also cannot play a hunter as a human. 

Most of the other stuff seen in the episode are pretty accurate to the game, the sceneries, the costumes, even the "dancing emote" by the evil naked guy is also in the game.


----------



## Mamoth (Jun 21, 2004)

Supfreak26 said:


> Any chance this will be repeated soon? And what was the name of the ep so I can keep an eye out for it?


Make Love, Not Warcraft

What is impressive from reading the link above is that the makers of WoW helped out in the making of this episode. Very cool stuff!

Looks like it will be replayed a few times: Schedule


----------



## jhausmann (Aug 21, 2002)

jpwoof said:


> I'm a current player of WoW and some of the stuff has been exagerrated a bit for TV. The naked guy with a helm? He appears to be a mage, but you cannot summon scorpions in-game. You also cannot play a hunter as a human.
> 
> Most of the other stuff seen in the episode are pretty accurate to the game, the sceneries, the costumes, even the "dancing emote" by the evil naked guy is also in the game.


You missed that the sword wasnt soulbound.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

All I know:

"He killed Kenny!"
"You bastard!"


----------



## Dignan (Jan 27, 2002)

Great episode. I don't play WoW but I did happen to hear some hardcore WoWers at an EB Games store a few months ago. They nailed the geek speak, loved the dance the killer was doing when we first saw him. 

Also loved at the end when Stan's dad was dying and he was doing death gurgle over the headset at the store. 

I was really expecting them to do a Mark Foley episode....Soon, very soon.


----------



## mythica23 (Sep 12, 2006)

yes their accountant spoke of the prophecy.... heheheh 

awesome episode i love it i think best episode ever..

my cousin plays it, and loved it ..

i do play an mmorpg and unlike my friends 3 years no job to high lev. and you can be casual. just dont expect good stuff hehe...


gurrgggle gurrlggglee final fantasy xi!


----------



## tetspa (Mar 17, 2005)

I was wondering if they were going to show the "evil" player after his character was killed - would he kill himself, or just morph back into a normal looking kid? Since the 4 boys morphed into disgusting figures that looked just like he did, it made me wonder if the evil player looked like a regular kid before he got addicted to the game.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

That wasn't a kid...


----------



## vikingguy (Aug 12, 2005)

I used to play world of warcraft and thought the episode is hillarious. I have a few friends who have no life but the game just like on the show.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I have been a MMORPG addict for about 8 years now. For my money, probably the funniest 30 minutes of television I have ever seen.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Did anyone else see the Burger King Eat Like a Snake commercial about half way through the episode? That was freaky as hell.


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

busyba said:


> I'm just disapointed that Leeeeroy Jenkins didn't have a cameo.


That was hilarious. I laughed out loud at work... much to my embarrassment.


----------



## Dignan (Jan 27, 2002)

Vito the TiVo said:


> That was hilarious. I laughed out loud at work... much to my embarrassment.


OMG that clip was hysterical. I didn't know they had based the episode on anything from You Tube.


----------



## hairyblue (Feb 25, 2002)

I've been playing MMORPG for 6 years. I've played Wow and I'm Playing EQ2. Loved this episode. Some people really do care way too much about their online character. I've seen people pitch a Hissy Fit when someone gets them killed. 

But I do love the games like this. You do get to meet a lot of people from all over. It's actually made other non online games very boring.

Woot!
Hairy


----------



## slydog75 (Jul 8, 2004)

hairyblue said:


> I've been playing MMORPG for 6 years. I've played Wow and I'm Playing EQ2. Loved this episode. Some people really do care way too much about their online character. I've seen people pitch a Hissy Fit when someone gets them killed.
> 
> But I do love the games like this. You do get to meet a lot of people from all over. It's actually made other non online games very boring.
> 
> ...


I"m with ya.. although I grew bored with EQ2 rather quickly, just didn't have that 'something' that EQ1 had.. at least until it got messed up. I'm anxiously awaiting Vanguard: Saga of Heroes from the original creators of EQ1 (due sometime this winter).


----------



## LordFett (May 6, 2005)

Loved the Road Warrior poster in Stan's room. Did you notice the poster of Cartman's dorf in the "war room?"

Was great how they pronounced pwn.

I think this is in my top 3 South Parks ever.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

I used to play WarCraft, but not the internet version. (I played against the computer.) The show did really remind me of the game (phrases like "The Alliance", etc), but the resolution of the characters seemed much better on SouthPark than on the real game, but admittedly, there have probably been several upgrades since I last played WarCraft. (It's been years since I played it.)

Yes, I thought this was one of the funnier shows, and I thoroughly enjoyed it. I also liked the gratuitous humor when Cartman was having diarreah and called out to his mother for a toilet. (He couldn't leave the screen to use a toilet because of the long battle he was in.) That was quite an explosion of poop that came out of him, and bits even splashed all over hsi mother, though most of it landed in the portable toilet his mother brought.

Rather than being disgusted, his mother said something like "Mommy has a big boy!"


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

timckelley said:


> I used to play WarCraft, but not the internet version. (I played against the computer.) The show did really remind me of the game (phrases like "The Alliance", etc), but the resolution of the characters seemed much better on SouthPark than on the real game, but admittedly, there have probably been several upgrades since I last played WarCraft. (It's been years since I played it.)
> 
> Yes, I thought this was one of the funnier shows, and I thoroughly enjoyed it. I also liked the gratuitous humor when Cartman was having diarreah and called out to his mother for a toilet. (He couldn't leave the screen to use a toilet because of the long battle he was in.) That was quite an explosion of poop that came out of him, and bits even splashed all over hsi mother, though most of it landed in the portable toilet his mother brought.
> 
> Rather than being disgusted, his mother said something like "Mommy has a big boy!"


The graphics in that South Park episode were basically straight out of World of Warcraft. If you haven't played it or seen it, then you have missed some nice upgrades along the way.

Definitely check out the video referenced above as it'll give you a good idea of the real game also.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

bdowell said:


> The graphics in that South Park episode were basically straight out of World of Warcraft. If you haven't played it or seen it, then you have missed some nice upgrades along the way.
> 
> Definitely check out the video referenced above as it'll give you a good idea of the real game also.


Oh, you're talking about "World of Warcraft". Yes, I've heard about that but haven't played it. I play a game made by the same people (Blizzard), that's simply called "WarCraft". It's not done over the internet.


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

Blizzard sent out a press release today (http://www.blizzard.com/press/061002.shtml) that said basically that they not only knew about the episode, they encouraged it .. and assisted with some unique graphics for the game (Cartman's head smooshing hammer shot is not a real game graphic~).

But yes, as funny as the episode was ... any MMORPG addict was undoubtedly rolling as much as I was (Hi, my name is Mitch ... it's been two years since I last logged in to the addiction known as Everquest. HI MITCH!).


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I fell out when Butters showed up in the game as the same character as Cartman.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

A cow-orker just pointed out to me how anachronistic it was to have Clyde sitting in front of his computer but looking at a Playboy magazine.

Hasn't sitting in front of an internet connected computer kind of obsoleted looking at dead tree versions of girly magazines?


----------



## MassD (Sep 19, 2002)

MitchO said:


> Blizzard sent out a press release today (http://www.blizzard.com/press/061002.shtml) that said basically that they not only knew about the episode, they encouraged it .. and assisted with some unique graphics for the game (Cartman's head smooshing hammer shot is not a real game graphic~).


Well, I figured as much... I don't think they could have included as much specific stuff if they didn't have the help of Blizzard... If they weren't involved, this ep would have looked drastically different.

Makes sense on Blizzard's part.... That's some major advertising there.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

MassD said:


> Well, I figured as much... I don't think they could have included as much specific stuff if they didn't have the help of Blizzard... If they weren't involved, this ep would have looked drastically different.
> 
> Makes sense on Blizzard's part.... That's some major advertising there.


I can see where some people might actually subscribe to WOW after seeing this ep.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Oh, remember early on in the ep when the bully who goes around killing everybody had his character walk up to the SouthPark characters, and then he started dancing in front them them shaking his crotch in their direction just before killing them?  

(His way of gloating/bragging that they're goners, and there's nothing they can do to stop it.) It also was kind of funny that he typically would kill Cartman last.


----------



## jpwoof (May 19, 2004)

timckelley said:


> Oh, remember early on in the ep when the bully who goes around killing everybody had his character walk up to the SouthPark characters, and then he started dancing in front them them shaking his crotch in their direction just before killing them?


That is also in-game, I believe it was based on John Travolta's moves. Different races have their dance emote. Female nightelves have the best one because they dance like a hooker.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Minor error... in an early scene stan's character is named "StanIscool" and not "Loves2spooge"


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

I thought this was a great episode.. (i don't watch South Park) but always found it funny.
Since Im a big WOW fan this was alot of fun.


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

Finally watched this last night (actually caught it on youtube) and thought it was hilarious! 

As a former WoW addict, I can relate to a lot of stuff in this game. Some people spend way too much of their lives trying to be uber.

Favorite line (besides "Timmy!"):

"This could mean the end of the world ............of warcraft"

Great delivery on that line (twice, in fact.)


----------



## ihatecable (Apr 16, 2003)

Being the bad parents that we were we let our kids who play WoW watch it and then point out how distrusting the SP kids where at the end. They simply thought it was cool. Hey dose anyone know about this team speak thing is real? and how to use it. It would come in real handy when I play half-life2 death matches, lol


----------



## Meathead (Feb 19, 2002)

It has already been said by several posters, but as soon as the episode started, I was expecting Leeroy Jenkins to make an appearance. I completely thought the guy killing everyone would be leeroy, or at least when all the kids were in the basement & cartman was reading off commands that someone would charge out of the crowd and yell their name in a Leeroy-esque way.

Great episode though.


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

Meathead said:


> I completely thought...when all the kids were in the basement & cartman was reading off commands that someone would charge out of the crowd and yell their name in a Leeroy-esque way.


"Timmyyyyyyy"


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

jpwoof said:


> That is also in-game, I believe it was based on John Travolta's moves. Different races have their dance emote. Female nightelves have the best one because they dance like a hooker.


Hookers dance?


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

jpwoof said:


> I'm a current player of WoW and some of the stuff has been exagerrated a bit for TV. The naked guy with a helm? He appears to be a mage, but you cannot summon scorpions in-game. You also cannot play a hunter as a human.
> 
> Most of the other stuff seen in the episode are pretty accurate to the game, the sceneries, the costumes, even the "dancing emote" by the evil naked guy is also in the game.


Oh dear the nonliving is among us! "How do you kill that which does not live?"


----------



## LordFett (May 6, 2005)

ihatecable said:


> Hey dose anyone know about this team speak thing is real? and how to use it.


Very real.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teamspeak


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

"No!!!! I don't wanna start over at the graveyard!!"


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

ihatecable said:


> Being the bad parents that we were we let our kids who play WoW watch it and then point out how distrusting the SP kids where at the end. They simply thought it was cool. Hey dose anyone know about this team speak thing is real? and how to use it. It would come in real handy when I play half-life2 death matches, lol


I know it was answered but yes I use TeamSpeak server for communication.

It does cost money to provide a TS server for your guild.


----------



## LordFett (May 6, 2005)

timckelley said:


> Oh, you're talking about "World of Warcraft". Yes, I've heard about that but haven't played it. I play a game made by the same people (Blizzard), that's simply called "WarCraft". It's not done over the internet.


Apples and oranges. Warcraft is a 3/4 overhead RTS and World of Warcraft is a MMORPG, a fantasy FPS if you will.



timckelley said:


> I can see where some people might actually subscribe to WOW after seeing this ep.


7 million last I saw.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

TAsunder said:


> Minor error... in an early scene stan's character is named "StanIscool" and not "Loves2spooge"


Could he have changed his name when he restarted his character after getting killed?


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

The first time they showed the Jabba the Hut guy behind the computer I lost it. 
"How do you kill one who does not live?"


----------



## ducker (Feb 21, 2006)

great episode.... totally enjoyed it...  wooo
if you haven't seen it! watch it!


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

LordFett said:


> 7 million last I saw.


 What I meant is that there might be new subscriptions after the airing of this ep.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

timckelley said:


> What I meant is that there might be new subscriptions after the airing of this ep.


I am more curious to see if bed pan sales go up after this.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

"Mom! Bathroom!"


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

nataylor said:


> "Mom! Bathroom!"


Worse, she knew what he meant.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

"That's a big boy!"


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

nataylor said:


> "That's a big boy!"


I definitely laughed at that scene. (Especially after the first few logs came out, and the movement suddenly became explosive, splattering his mother all over with his poop.) My wife hates bathroom humor, and she won't even let me relay to her what happened. (She doesn't usually watch SouthPark.)


----------



## GrondramB (Sep 3, 2005)

Dont know how long it will last..this is pretty much the whole episode


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

GrondramB said:


> Dont know how long it will last..this is pretty much the whole episode


Normally SouthPark first runs are repeated several times over the next week, so there still might be airing left.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

What was the game Butters said he played instead of WoW? Wasn't it Hello Kitty's Adventure or something like that?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

DeDondeEs said:


> What was the game Butters said he played instead of WoW? Wasn't it Hello Kitty's Adventure or something like that?


Hello Kitty Island Adventure.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

"uh... how do you hand something to somebody?"


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

I liked the carpal tunnel wrist splint on the killer's mouse hand.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I had played the game just enough to pick up on some of the things. I bought and played WoW for about 3 hours a couple months back. I hated it, but picked up enough to get some of the jokes.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 4, 1999)

I play WoW so I thought it was neat to see the whole show based on it, but I must be weird. I didn't think it was that funny. 

Wouldn't it have been more like Cartman to be the ******* in the game?


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

I just went and looked to find out how much it costs to play WoW. Here's what I find out from their site:



> The Subscription options for World of Warcraft (in U.S dollars) are as follows:
> 
> * 1 month: $14.99 *
> * 3 months: $41.97 ($13.99 per month) *
> ...


More expensive than I imagined it would be.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

timckelley said:


> I just went and looked to find out how much it costs to play WoW. Here's what I find out from their site:
> 
> More expensive than I imagined it would be.


You have to buy the game too right?


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Figaro said:


> You have to buy the game too right?


Oh, I didn't look into that. I don't know the answer.

Also, after reading more, it sounds like the first month is free. Nice way to hook people in.  You sign up, thinking no risk - you can always quit in 30 days. Then you get addicted and open your wallet. 

I'm still looking for whether you have to buy the game, or if it's all web-based, but haven't found the answer to that yet.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

timckelley said:


> Oh, I didn't look into that. I don't know the answer.
> 
> Also, after reading more, it sounds like the first month is free. Nice way to hook people in.  You sign up, thinking no risk - you can always quit in 30 days. Then you get addicted and open your wallet.
> 
> I'm still looking for whether you have to buy the game, or if it's all web-based, but haven't found the answer to that yet.


Well when it first came out you had to physically buy the game. I don't know if that has changed. That's why I asked.


----------



## sonnik (Jul 7, 2000)

$15 bucks a month isn't that much, as many players tend to stop spending money on other forms of entertainment (Movies, Rentals, buying new games every month or two).


----------



## dylking (Jul 20, 2003)

timckelley said:


> I'm still looking for whether you have to buy the game, or if it's all web-based, but haven't found the answer to that yet.


19.99, last time I looked. It's been about a month since I was at a computer store, so prices may have changed.

Yes, tho, unless something's dramatically changed, you have to buy the game.


----------



## Shakhari (Jan 2, 2005)

$15 is cheap ... unless you're a 9-year old. I can see Cartman's mom indulging him, but Kenny's family is supposed to be poor. How does he even have a computer?

I apparently have way too much free time on my hands ...


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Never seen the game or played it, but man this episode was funny. I lauged all the way through.

-smak-


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Shakhari said:


> $15 is cheap ... unless you're a 9-year old. I can see Cartman's mom indulging him, but Kenny's family is supposed to be poor. How does he even have a computer?


Because if he doesn't, the evil geek can't kill Kenny.

The bastard!


----------



## mike3775 (Jan 3, 2003)

Shakhari said:


> $15 is cheap ... unless you're a 9-year old. I can see Cartman's mom indulging him, but Kenny's family is supposed to be poor. How does he even have a computer?
> 
> I apparently have way too much free time on my hands ...


Keep in mind, Kenny's parents always manage to get him what he wants, even though they are poor.

Remember the ep where Cartman wants to be the first to get a PSP, and Kenny ended up being first in line.


----------



## Kylep (Feb 14, 2003)

sonnik said:


> $15 bucks a month isn't that much, as many players tend to stop spending money on other forms of entertainment (Movies, Rentals, buying new games every month or two).


I played Asheron's Call pretty hard core for a year and a half. I saved a LOT of money by not buying new games to play, then having them last only a weekend or two.

In fact, now i was curious enough to do the math. While i don't remember my exact play time, or exactly what i paid, I figure I paid 10-11 cents an hour for my play time. (including purchase cost)


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

pay...internet....oh my. Talk about a racket  

the poop thing was disgusting..what a mom...if cartman ever moves out he wont know how to do anything himself


----------



## SparkleMotion (Feb 2, 2004)

Why would he ever move out? They've been in 3rd (and now 4th) grade for 10 years!


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

uncdrew said:


> "uh... how do you hand something to somebody?"


LOL. That was a big laiugh for me. As soon as he got there, you could tell he didn't know how to hand it over. Was too funny.

I also liked the 2xp boar killing montage with the hard beating music. Just funny, especially if you have ever done anything as equally absurd in an MMORPG.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

timckelley said:


> I just went and looked to find out how much it costs to play WoW. Here's what I find out from their site:
> 
> More expensive than I imagined it would be.


Realize that the average player probably plays 15 hours a week (a lot play a lot more), and you are looking at 25 cents an hour to play or there abouts.

Playing MMORPGs is probably one of the cheapest forms of entertainment in existance. You will find little else that will give you as much value for the cost.

That being said, Don't Do It!


----------



## slydog75 (Jul 8, 2004)

Yes, MMORPGs offer serious bang for the buck. Plus the cost helps (not much but a little) at keeping out the morons. Look at Guild Wars and some of the guild names there if you don't believe me (Guild Wars is free.. I was going to check it out until I started browsing some of the guilds).


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

slydog75 said:


> Yes, MMORPGs offer serious bang for the buck. Plus the cost helps (not much but a little) at keeping out the morons. Look at Guild Wars and some of the guild names there if you don't believe me (Guild Wars is free.. I was going to check it out until I started browsing some of the guilds).


In the case of WoW, the bang for the buck is all the better because the folks at Blizzard (creators/programmers of WoW) put a fair amount of that income back into the game through new content and somewhat perpetual development of the game.

You pay $15.00 per month (less if you pay for longer durations at a time), and they put some of the money to profit, some towards continually improving the hardware so that the gaming experience remains good, and some towards putting in new areas to play and explore. It's not a static content game where once you play through you'll never want to play again.

If the developers didn't continue that pattern, there'd be a bunch of people playing for the first 3 months (give or take) and then a continuous drop-off as people get bored with the same tasks and stupid missions and such.

The latter is what has all but killed off Star Wars Galaxies (a game that preceeded WoW by about 18 months), and has done serious damage to a batch of other games along the way.

For all of these developers the holy grail is the continuous income stream from players that want to keep playing. If they fail their companies have to work even harder to find something else to make their money on -- including old style games. The downside there is that the companies can put a lot of work into a game that will give them a short term revenue stream, and may require a few weeks of follow-up development to patch the game and wipe out bugs in it. If they develop the game from the beginning as an MMORPG, and if the game proves popular, they get the initial revenue stream from selling the game (which sold for much more in the initial release of WoW, if memory serves it was $59 unless you were getting the collectors edition of it), and they continue to get the monthly income to help on the continued costs.


----------



## mythica23 (Sep 12, 2006)

i want to lose my life to wow after this i can say that watched it about 3 times. love love love it


----------



## mike3775 (Jan 3, 2003)

It was hilarious watching them morph into the stereotypical net geeks


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

What the English language looks like after 48 straight hours of Warcraft, Jolt Cola, and Skittles:


mythica23 said:


> i want to lose my life to wow after this i can say that watched it about 3 times. love love love it


----------



## hairyblue (Feb 25, 2002)

I really liked the Play of WoW when I was playing it last year. The graphics were not as good as Everquest 2 tho. The PVP part is great! I really enjoyed the battlegrounds and sneaking around enemy territory. Fun stuff.

And There seems to be a lot of children playing it. Everyone on was always saying "That's gay" as a negetive. I can take a few of these childish comments but they said it so much it was wearing me down. I just started saying to them "you know saying things are "gay" is gay." lol

Seeing the show makes me want to try World of Warcraft again. I think they have server transfers now. Maybe I can find a grown up guild to join. I wonder if my characters are still saved after 10 months of not playing...

Hairy


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

hairyblue said:


> The PVP part is great! I really enjoyed the battlegrounds and sneaking around enemy territory. Fun stuff.


You're joking, right?

WoW PvP is the worst PvP implemented system in the history of MMORPGs. WoW has a completely horked up system that forces you to do one or two things. One, it forces you to spec a certain way for maximum efficiency in order to do number Two, play in constant hours and shifts in order to gain enough honor to not only outlast the amount of honor decay, but to also have the largest percentage of honor gain (minus decay) in order to advance in rank.

This will change, of course, in the Burning Crusade, but in its current form, WoW PvP is the laughingstock of MMORPGs...


----------



## skinnyjm (Feb 10, 2005)

bedpan poop, that was shocking!!!


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

skinnyjm said:


> bedpan poop, that was shocking!!!


And funny too, judging from the laughs I bellowed when I saw it.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

skinnyjm said:


> bedpan poop, that was shocking!!!


Have you ever watched South Park before? That was actually pretty mild.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Am I the only one that thought the bad guy would end up being Al Gore. That first view of him laying back in front of his computer totally reminded me of the Manbearpig episode. Then they kept referencing how this person had no life, it would've been so hilarious if it ended up being Al Gore...but it was still funny enough as it was


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

hairyblue said:


> Everyone on was always saying "That's gay" as a negetive. I can take a few of these childish comments but they said it so much it was wearing me down. I just started saying to them "you know saying things are "gay" is gay." lol


Words have multiple meanings. Don't be a homophonephobe.


----------



## LordFett (May 6, 2005)

busyba said:


> Words have multiple meanings. Don't be a homophonephobe.


Being a homophonephobe is gay. But today's use of gay as "odd" does derive from homosexuality. Gay = Queer = Different therefore Gay = Different. I personally use queer more than gay, but I just do that to be queer.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

LordFett said:


> Being a homophonephobe is gay. But today's use of gay as "odd" does derive from homosexuality. Gay = Queer = Different therefore Gay = Different. I personally use queer more than gay, but I just do that to be queer.


That's ******.

*The Office reference


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

LordFett said:


> Being a homophonephobe is gay. But today's use of gay as "odd" does derive from homosexuality. Gay = Queer = Different therefore Gay = Different. I personally use queer more than gay, but I just do that to be queer.


The vernacular use of gay that is commonly used in South Park (so this isn't _completely_ off-topic ) isn't the same as "different"; it's "lame".

So unless you misunderstood "lisp" as "limp", your "gay = lame" derivitive theory doesn't make sense.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

IndyJones1023 said:


> That's ******.
> 
> *The Office reference


There was a time when gay meant happy.. now it doesn't.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

bruinfan said:


> There was a time when gay meant happy.. now it doesn't.


It still does. It's just that no one will understand you.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

These kids are gayer than you!


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

bruinfan said:


> There was a time when gay meant happy.. now it doesn't.


Over a year ago, my sons were singing a song they learned in school. There was a line about everyone "being gay." My ears perked, they paused, then my oldest said "the happy one, dad." He was about 8 or 9.


----------



## Snappa77 (Feb 14, 2004)

ihatecable said:


> Hey dose anyone know about this team speak thing is real? and how to use it. It would come in real handy when I play half-life2 death matches, lol


There is also another great gaming voice chat program called VENTRILO .

The guy who created it was in my first Halo PC clan (UnEqualed). His game name was Flagship.

Teamspeak &/or Ventrilo is a must have for online team gaming.

My Halo clan has recently jumped into the MMORPG game SilkRoadOnline and ALOT of the stuff in this ep applies too. VERY HILARIOUS. And once again Cartman steals the show.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

I thought the Live to Win song was a fake because it was so cheesy bad and perfect for the "training montage." But it's actually a real song by KISS front man Paul Stanley!


----------



## Raimi (Mar 17, 2005)

I'm not a SouthPark fan but my brother plays WoW and made me watch this episode. I'll admit I laughed pretty hard at some of the stuff. I think my brother identified too much with the episode and has vowed to play less WoW.


----------



## Jericho Dog (Feb 10, 2006)

IndyJones1023 said:


> LordFett said:
> 
> 
> > Being a homophonephobe is gay. But today's use of gay as "odd" does derive from homosexuality. Gay = Queer = Different therefore Gay = Different. I personally use queer more than gay, but I just do that to be queer.
> ...


Woot!!


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

Just to date myself a little, I cut my teeth on text-based online MUDs back in college. They really nailed the high-level PK'ing b*st*rd angle, maybe not for WoW specifically but for many games that allow PK. In fact it was just such a scenario that caused me to give up on my favorite game back then. (Maxed-out character started using macros to speed-kill everyone in the game .) In a way I guess I should thank the nameless b*st*rd, certainly my grades improved after that 



IndyJones1023 said:


> I thought the Live to Win song was a fake because it was so cheesy bad and perfect for the "training montage." But it's actually a real song by KISS front man Paul Stanley!


I was wondering about that. The vocals didn't have the usual quirky delivery that gives away any Matt/Trey original.


----------

